# Difference in the limited-slip.



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a 97 GXE (standard) with out limited slip. I heard that there were models that had it and would like to know what is the difference in the cars. Is it in the transmition?... and can limited slip be put on a car that came with out it (with out rebuilding "half" the car) I would be willing to replace the transmition if necessary, but I want to know if some one can tell me more about the system.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

A limited slip differential would replace the oem open diff. I don't think any USDM Altima's have LSD but I could be wrong. Nismo makes one and it is about $1200 from them but you can find it cheaper. To replace it you will probably have to remove the tranny and open it up to replace the diff. A LSD will distribute power better between both of the front wheels and will improve accel, handling, and with a 2 way LSD braking as well.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The viscous LSD-equipped transmission has a different case so you would have to replace the transmission, but you could install the Nismo LSD in a non-lsd equipped car. Look for the trans code under the hood on the data plate It should be an RS5F50A The "A" means an open differential or non-lsd trans and if it has a "V" at the end it is an lsd-equipped trans. The factory lsd trans was usually in the SE models.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

tm_94altima said:


> A LSD will distribute power better between both of the front wheels and will improve accel, handling, and with a 2 way LSD braking as well.


 On a front wheel drive car you don't want a 2-way LSD (locking with power on and decel or else the front would never want to turn) because both wheels would try to maintain the exact same speed. The 1.5-way would the most if not just a 1-way. The LSD also controls torque steer in a high power FWD as well the Nismo is a clutch pack type and more responsive than my old factory viscous lsd.

Troy


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> On a front wheel drive car you don't want a 2-way LSD (locking with power on and decel or else the front would never want to turn) because both wheels would try to maintain the exact same speed. The 1.5-way would the most if not just a 1-way. The LSD also controls torque steer in a high power FWD as well the Nismo is a clutch pack type and more responsive than my old factory viscous lsd.
> 
> Troy


Yeah, my friend learned that the hard way in his 2G GST Eclipse.


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks for the help...*

Thank you for the info, one more... where would I be able to find a Nismo LSD? I looked on-line but I have not been able to find one for my 97.


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks for the help...*

Can you clear a couple of things up for me... I have an american model 97 with out LSD. So if I where to get a Nismo LSD I should be able to keep the trany that I have now?... and could you explain to me a little more about the 1 and 2 way LSD... thanks :cheers:


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

A short and simple way of explaining it is :
1 way=locking both wheels under accel
1.5 way=locking both wheels under accel and sometimes braking
2 way=locking both wheels under accel and braking
Like KA24TECH said 2 way is not a good idea for FWD. 1 way would be best.

Look at Mossy Performance or Nismo's site at NissanUSA.com. I think the Nismo LSD just replaces the open diff so yes, but as KA24TECH said above, the tranny with the factory LSD would be different.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Mossy Nissan www.mossyperformance.com
Performance Nissan www.mynismo.com
Courtesy Nissan www.courtesyparts.com

Troy


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks for the help...*

Thanks for the help, I think I will go with a 1way LSD, and thaks for the web sights, they have the limited slip diff :cheers:


----------

